# Alderwood Fine Grain Smoked Gourmet Sea Salt



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2012)

A friend just gave me a small bag of this salt. It's truly awesome tasting! It may be the best tasting salt I've ever had!

Alderwood Fine Grain Smoked Gourmet Sea Salt


----------

